# Joe Daddy sig



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Had a request for Joe Daddy sig... Here's what I came up with...


----------



## reggies (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good. Not sure about the lens flare though.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Pretty coool



SigFig said:


> Had a request for Joe Daddy sig... Here's what I came up with...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Not bad, I like the lighting. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad, but I'd add a border.


----------

